# Greener Pastures



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

My doe herd got moved to their alternate pasture today. They are happy to eat when I'm there, but if I leave it's too scary and dangerous to be out alone so they just hang out in the barn. If I go outside and they see me, they'll yell like, "Why did you leave us up here?!" Um, because there's all the food you can eat up there. 😛






































More pictures and video to come!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aww! They will realize your not going to take them out every time they are hungry.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Here's a video of the boys loving the new-to-them shelter. Don't mind the raven yelling in the background.😅


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Zeb’s big almost straight in the air jump towards the end was so cool!  And I love how it was just Bella and her kids enjoying the shelter. Lol


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

KY Goat Girl said:


> And I love how it was just Bella and her kids enjoying the shelter. Lol


Yeah, Bella made it clear very early on that Prim was not allowed to try it out until they all got done having their fun. 🙄


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

They look fantastic! Mine do that too. I moved them and loved them in my garden to clean it up once, they just stood there and yelled lol.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

My oh my, would ya like look at them _shiny_ coats!! 😄 They look wonderful! 🤩


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> My oh my, would ya like look at them _shiny_ coats!! 😄 They look wonderful! 🤩


Why thank you! Prim isn't quite as shiny as the rest, and for some reason Joseph (blue collar) is pretty dull on his flanks, but we're working on it!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! What a goat paradise!


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

I love that shelter


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I love it! They are on holidays, and the kids are jumping on the hotel bed!!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> I love it! They are on holidays, and the kids are jumping on the hotel bed!!


Lol, yes, this is a perfect description. 

They were so funny and I was impressed with their jumping skills. How entertaining. 

Those pictures are beautiful. You definitely have a great place and a great herd.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Thank you all! 

We'll see how long it takes them to have it all eaten down. This is my largest pasture at about an acre. It's got a lot down near the shelter, but there's a big section in the middle that is pretty sparse. Then up all the way at the top of the pasture there's a whole smorgasbord for them to eat, but they take a while to get up the courage to go up there.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Look at how big those boys are! Everyone is looking great. Is this a new pasture this year?


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

That looks like goat paradise! What fun! Great pictures too!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Rancho Draco said:


> Look at how big those boys are! Everyone is looking great. Is this a new pasture this year?


No, this is the second year they've been on it. 🙂


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Wow, they're so BIG already!

Your goats look fantastic, Mellon. You're doing such a great job with them. Love Zeb's super high jump in the video - so funny!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy goats.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I haven't fed them hay in two days. They had it available but, they didn't eat it! Yay! 😀


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> I haven't fed them hay in two days. They had it available but, they didn't eat it! Yay! 😀


Yay! I bet they are so happy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

MadHouse said:


> Yay! I bet they are so happy!


You'd think that, but every time I go up there they run to the gate to leave. They must be thinking, well as long as we're stuck up here we might as well be eating all this. 😂 Their tummies are happy, that's for sure. 😄


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

We had to knock down an old standing dead tree trunk that was right near the gate. The goats were actually eating the rotten wood inside, and it was starting to look precarious. The top was covered in poison ivy so they all got to enjoy that once it was down.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

What a gift to the goats!
I love the pictures!

(Now you have to use gloves to hand out treats!)


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

MadHouse said:


> (Now you have to use gloves to hand out treats!)


Yes that and be sure to wash up after milking tonight. 😅 It's a going to be a good test to see if my Jewelweed soap works!


----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

Fun! They all look so healthy and happy  Which is Prim and which is Bella?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Lilgoatgal said:


> Fun! They all look so healthy and happy  Which is Prim and which is Bella?


Thank you! Prim is the brown doe in the second photo and Bella is the all black doe with the white collar. 🙂


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

MellonFriend said:


> Yes that and be sure to wash up after milking tonight. 😅 It's a going to be a good test to see if my Jewelweed soap works!


That's how I lost my high tolerance to poison ivy at the old farm with daily milking and mountain turn outs. So please scrub good after treats or milking. I even got to where I would wipe down with rubbing alcohol after milking and before scrubbing down. It helps cut the oil. 

Glad they are enjoying their "prison " time in the new field. It still amazes me how they think we are being mean when we rotate fields lol. Goat eating fields exist and they are scary!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

They’re having so much fun… I think the raven screaming scared them at the beginning 😂
I’d probably run to the shelter too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😂😁


----------

